# Unknown Massy Harris tractor



## 49trapperswall1960 (Jul 11, 2019)

First, thanks for the add to the forum. My BIL has a Massy Harris that was his dads. He has gotten it running after sitting for 30 + years. I believe it is either a 20 or 30. It has no PTO, no belt drive on it. Missing the side covers and the only number we can locate is the engine number which is F30102. We are not sure where to locate the serial number on the tractor. Here are a couple of pics of it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think the frame is making me lean towards the 20 / 22. I believe the 30 had a more substantial frame. Tractordata serial number location.


----------

